
You elected them to write new laws. They’re letting corporations do it instead - wintercarver
https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/news/investigations/2019/04/03/abortion-gun-laws-stand-your-ground-model-bills-conservatives-liberal-corporate-influence-lobbyists/3162173002
======
tracker1
> Not all model legislation is driven by special interests or designed to make
> someone money. Some bills were written to require sex offenders to register
> with law enforcement, while others have made it easier for members of the
> military to vote or increased penalties for human trafficking.

It's rough, and not always for a bad intention. For example, I work for a
company that does election services work. One of the things we've worked with
the various districts we serve towards is simply using printing structures
that are easier to scan, such as with ballot initiatives. Various states and
counties have _many_ different formats they may support, including writing in
the margins etc.

In the end, this makes it horrible for locations with a lot of people, or
those with so few, but enough to make manual handling end to end more
difficult to be accountable for.

I've often thought it would be nice to push a standard set of interfaces for
some of the data and publishing specifications not just for my company, but
all servicing companies to work together with the states/counties themselves.
There are a lot of election laws that make a lot of things difficult for those
handling actual ballots and elections. There's a reason why so many districts
are so late in returning verified results.

Of course it all should be a case by case basis, and shouldn't favor one
company over another. I've seen that happen with other industries too much. In
the end, I think more legislators and politicians need to actually read and
think through things more.

